# alarm code / beep break down?



## ThebigbadWOLF (Mar 18, 2013)

anyone? maybe wrong place?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You will get this message if the car was strongly bumped when parked......like a shopping cart hit or a strong door hit.....or a bumper bang.

Have you carefully looked for any damage?

BTW.......A REAL high wind can do this as well.......and, loud thunder.

Rob


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, I had no idea it would even do that. I may try that out today.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Someone driving by with a loud vehicle like a truck or someone who's bumping their system can set it off too.


----------



## ThebigbadWOLF (Mar 18, 2013)

wow really they are triggered that easy?


----------



## ThebigbadWOLF (Mar 18, 2013)

Robby said:


> You will get this message if the car was strongly bumped when parked......like a shopping cart hit or a strong door hit.....or a bumper bang.
> 
> Have you carefully looked for any damage?
> 
> ...


I checked I seen no damage.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

My wife had a system installed on her Neon R/T. Light rain would set it off. Stupid system. Luckily our's aren't that bad.


----------

